# Swift floor problems



## jakey123

Hi,

Could anyone who has had a repair done on the floor of their van tell me whether the work was successful in solving the damp issue.
(I believe they have since changed the floor type.)

Was the vinyl underseal removed, and also did this affect the value of the van on resale?

Thanks


----------



## tyreman1

Hi Jakey,I would have thought having any fault remedied and the van modified can only help to sell your van and make it more desirable than one that hasn't but I wouldn't think that it's going to increase the value by much to be honest.


----------



## Pat-H

We have a swift a 57 plate one and had nearly had our fingers burnt on a soggy bottomed 2006 model. So I was very cautious when we purchased.
I checked the warranty work done to the unit and it early on had the floor serviced. That involved cuting back the under side plastic coating and treating it all.


----------



## Charisma

jakey123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone who has had a repair done on the floor of their van tell me whether the work was successful in solving the damp issue.
> (I believe they have since changed the floor type.)
> 
> Was the vinyl underseal removed, and also did this affect the value of the van on resale?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jakey123 and welcome to the forum.

We had a Swift Suntor (Sundance 590PR) which had the vinyl floor covering. Swift had it back to the factory twice to repair damp in the floor, and this was repaired by removing the vinyl and replacing the soggy plywood with new. The side skirts were also removed and sealed as this was the cause of the water ingress into the gap between the vinyl and the plywood. After the second fix, we had no more trouble.

When coming to part ex the van, we were asked whether we had got the floor fixed which we confirmed by letters from Swift, and we got what I considered to be a very fair price for our van.

Hope that helps put your mind at rest.


----------



## Charisma

jakey123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone who has had a repair done on the floor of their van tell me whether the work was successful in solving the damp issue.
> (I believe they have since changed the floor type.)
> 
> Was the vinyl underseal removed, and also did this affect the value of the van on resale?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jakey123 and welcome to the forum.

We had a Swift Suntor (Sundance 590PR) which had the vinyl floor covering. Swift had it back to the factory twice to repair damp in the floor, and this was repaired by removing the vinyl and replacing the soggy plywood with new. The side skirts were also removed and sealed as this was the cause of the water ingress into the gap between the vinyl and the plywood. After the second fix, we had no more trouble.

When coming to part ex the van, we were asked whether we had got the floor fixed which we confirmed by letters from Swift, and we got what I considered to be a very fair price for our van.

Hope that helps put your mind at rest.


----------



## jakey123

Hi,

Thanks all for the replies, they are very helpful. 
Charisma you have a PM. 

Jakey.


----------



## garvey

*Bessacarr E 410*

Hi, I was a new entrant to the world of motorhomes during 2011. So thought I would go for a "brand" with a quality reputation. Never heard of spongy floor syndrome!!I have now!! and it is a mighty heavy penalty for not knowing before. And what do Swift have to say.... your are on your own pal!! So much for brand value. A friendly dealer pointed me in the direction of this site...... and I see it has and is a big issue. Understand they have helped some, but so far I have been rejected. As a novice, seems this really undermines second hand values and the build quality of their products. I believe the van had had floor checks up until last year.... and I did not know the risks when I purchased. Anway we have to decide to spend £4,000 to fix a design fault they knew about!!
Hey ho Andrew


----------



## Senator

*Re: Bessacarr E 410*



garvey said:


> Hi, I was a new entrant to the world of motorhomes during 2011. So thought I would go for a "brand" with a quality reputation. Never heard of spongy floor syndrome!!I have now!! and it is a mighty heavy penalty for not knowing before. And what do Swift have to say.... your are on your own pal!! So much for brand value. A friendly dealer pointed me in the direction of this site...... and I see it has and is a big issue. Understand they have helped some, but so far I have been rejected. As a novice, seems this really undermines second hand values and the build quality of their products. I believe the van had had floor checks up until last year.... and I did not know the risks when I purchased. Anway we have to decide to spend £4,000 to fix a design fault they knew about!!
> Hey ho Andrew


Hi Andrew

Welcome to the site!

Damp is a big issue in motorhomes sadly.

We got seriously burnt earlier this year with an Autocruise Stardream we purchased from STJ Motors in Surrey. They provided us with their damp report on purchase that clearly stated "No damp found". Less than a year later we found the whole roof damp (needed a complete new roof), the side walls damp where the side skirts joined and the floor around the edges. Unfortunately for us STJ motors have gone bust so we had no help from them!

In the end we traded the van, with the buying dealer fully aware, and changed to our Bessacarr. So we ended up losing over £13k on our Stardream in less than one year! We only did 1800 miles in it as well so expensive times :twisted:

Hope you get yours sorted. Provided the repair is carried out properly it shouldn't effect the re-sale value. These types of repairs are usually done so that any joins are hidden where possible. The visual evidence is usually where a different wall board is used in the repair and evident in bedboxes and behind cupboards etc.

I learnt that there are some very unprofessional 'dealers' out there and some very good ones, and I will always be more careful in future to avoid the former :!: Also learnt that warranties with the likes of MB&G are not worth much when it comes to damp. They will only cover manufacturing faults. :evil:

Good luck.


----------



## apxc15

I'm sorry to hear of your problems.

I do wonder where you got the idea from though, that Swift had a quality reputation.

I have an Autocruise (Swift) Pace and the build quality and finish is frankly 3rd rate at best.

Having had Adria and Hymer previously I had got used to vans that were put together by people who knew what they were doing.

I have just recently also been looking around for a caravan to leave on site in Spain.

I looked at few Swifts and again they appear to have been thrown together. I ended up with a Bailey.


Pete 8)


----------



## garvey

*Thanks.........*

Hi Pete, Thanks for your reply......................I guess I thought British built only 15 miles from where I live........ support the local industry etc.... etc ...... Now I know and your message confirms I was wrong. Keep well, Andrew


----------



## waspes

I have to agree with apxc15 I have the autocruise tempo, if you have a good look at it I think you would be shocked by the build quality they really do throw them together. 
The shelf in the sliding door dropped down behind the panel and I took the door panel of to have a look to see only a 6'' strip in the door and thats what they call insulation. I to have had enough and have traded it in for a bailey.

Peter.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Waspes. Welcome to the Bailey motorhome clan. We have the 740 and our son has recently purchased a 625 model after being impressed with our Bailey. Our son had Swift prior to the swap. Best of luck.


----------



## waspes

Hi thanks we have ordered the 740, build quality looks good, it will be nice to have a bit more room and a fixed bed again.  
We wont get it till the new year as the dealer has ordered 4 and all are sold.


----------



## Mikemoss

Garvey, so sorry to hear about the floor of your van but I wouldn't give up with Swift. From posts I've read on here you are very far from alone and Swift have reportedly been repairing many motorhomes with similar problems to yours.

They have their own web forum, Swift Talk, and you could search on there and make a posting of your own to see if it takes you anywhere.

I've always had a very high regard for their after-sales service and wouldn't like to think they are dropping their standards.


----------



## airstream

*Keep Pushing*

Hi,

Copy of my prev reply on same subject

If your van is suffering from "Swift floor rot" - common in 2005 to 2008 build - check by first looking to see if the underfloor is covered with a black pvc membrane

If yes prod around the outer areas of the floor where it meets the side skirts and look for water bubbles

If your underfloor is soggy then you will need to have the pvc film removed as this is what causes the problem and the ply skin and insulation replaced

Swift have done this both in and out of the warranty period to 100's of affected models free of charge -mine included-

You will need to push and push Swift customer services and will need a full report from a/your dealer

Its a known design/manufacturing fault and admitted as this in writing by Swift on SwiftTalk forum

Loads of cases to quote on MHF SwiftTalk and OAL

Swift repaired ours out of warranty FOC inc hire cars

Good Luck

Ray


----------

